# new harman P61a-2 pics



## wwburning (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are the  pics i took of my stove.


----------



## whphel (Feb 19, 2008)

Not a pro by any means but the vertical pipe sure looks too close tho the wall and it does not look like there is a any sort of protection from heat back there. Like I said I am no pro but personaly I would not be able to sleep at night with the looks of that set up plus it looks like singlr wall against the wall. No sleep in peace for me at all.
Otherwize it the stove looks nice. Sorry


----------



## wwburning (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your concern. No, its all pellet pipe, I painted it to match the stove. Simpson duravent pellet vent 1" to combustables in the us. 3" in canada. I measured the clearance to the wall, and it's 2" all the way up the pipe.

http://www.duravent.com/?page=2a.php


----------



## cntbill (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks nice, I like the idea of the pipe matching the stove.   And a UPS to boot too.


----------



## MSmith66 (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks good, I would have put in a T-cleanout, that way you would not have to move the pipe or the stove come cleaning time.  Is that
fresh air hook up? Do you live in a trailer?


----------



## wwburning (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes it is outside air hookup. No, I don't live in a trailer. I had to use the outside air since the stove is so close to a window.


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 19, 2008)

Good looking stove!  Happy Heating!


----------



## Stilllife1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, does that pellet bucket actually hold a whole bag?  Thinking of getting one.


----------



## wwburning (Feb 20, 2008)

It's a coal hod. Holds bout 1/2 bag.


----------



## whphel (Feb 20, 2008)

wwburning said:
			
		

> Thanks for your cooncern. No, its all pellet pipe, I painted it to match the stove. Simpson duravent pellet vent 1" to combustables in the us. 3" in canada. I measured the clearance to the wall, and it's 2" all the way up the pipe.
> 
> http://www.duravent.com/?page=2a.php



Glad to hear, like I said Im not a pro. Enjoy the heat! But that vertical pipe still looks likr it is to close to the wall for my liking must be the shadow in the pic.


----------

